# Cityscape Critique Thread



## Shouden (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey, I'm posting this down here. Haven't gotten many hits (at least I don't think) in the critique thread. Anyways, it just maybe my style of writing, but it's worth a shot to post them here. This will be updated with all my Cityscape Stories that I'm looking for critiques on.

if anyone wants to tackle some major critiquing I've got some stories for you:

Cityscape Shiver:
Episode 2: "Between Sisters" (first draft)
Episode 3: "Lecture" (first draft)
Episode 4: "This Is How It Starts" (first draft)
Episode 5: "Talla's Story" (first draft. Warning: Long)


Cityscape (Novel):
Chapter 1: Promises
Chapter 2: Powers

WARNING: These stories contain lots of harsh language, nudity, sex (straight and lesbian), rape, incest, gore, violence, and female masturbation (I think there might be more, but I'd have to read over what I wrote.)

Simply looking for any kind of critique here. Whatever you want to say, any spelling and grammar errors, character flaws, how you liked it, what you liked about the stories...anything really.

On the novel chapters, I'm mainly looking for your thoughts on them and the story so far. (I'll post them as .txt files later.)


----------



## Poetigress (Feb 23, 2009)

Shouden said:


> Haven't gotten many hits (at least I don't think) in the critique thread.



I assume you've been critting other writers in the thread?  The only way that thread is going to work is if the people participating are critting more than they're posting. (Most critique groups operate with a requirement of two or three crits per story or chapter posted.)  

Unfortunately, I don't really have a good way to monitor who's doing what up there, so you might be critting loads of stories; I just thought I'd throw this out there just in case.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for the tip. I wouldn't mind doing some critiquing. I've got a lot of my own stories to critique anyway, so it wouldn't be that much of a difference


----------

